# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Tổng hợp các căn hộ hacinco bán lại

## ailopdiu

Tổng hợp cần bán gấp căn hộ chung cư Hà Nội Center Point Hotline 0912 986 686

1. Gia đình tôi cần bán gấp Căn Hộ Hà Nội Center Point -3.7 Lê Văn Lương. Căn hộ tầng 2401, đơn nguyên I, diện tích 90,65m2. Thiết kế 3 phòng ngủ, 2 vệ sinh, phòng khách và phòng bếp riêng biệt. Căn góc 2 ban công view nhìn ra đường Lê Văn Lương - Hoàng Đạo Thuý.
Giá bán hấp dẫn thiện chí có thương lượng, căn hộ đóng được 70%.
Tháng 5/2017 bàn giao căn hộ.

2. Tôi có căn hộ tại chung cư Hacinco Complex, muốn bán gấp. 
Căn hộ nhà mình là căn góc 08, tầng 19 DT: 80.25m2, 2PN, 2WC, cửa vào ĐN, ban công ĐB, TB. Căn góc thoáng mát. Tôi đang cần bán gấp nên muốn giao dịch nhanh trong tuần. 
Giá bán 29.8 tr/m2 + chênh (có thỏa thuận). Khách thiện chí mua liên hệ trực tiếp cho tôi để thương lượng về giá cả. 

3. Bán căn hộ 1802 view ra ngã tư Lê Văn Lương –Hoàng Đạo Thuý.
- Là một trong những căn được thiết kế đặc biệt.
- Phòng khách được view thẳng ra ngã tư.
- 2 phòng ngủ, 2 vệ sinh, diện tích 69m2.
- Ban công Đông Bắc, cửa chính Tây Nam.
- Nội thất cao cấp.
- Giá: 32 triệu/m2.
- Thủ tục tôi sẽ lo hết.

4. - Tôi là chủ căn hộ số 09 đơn nguyên I Dự án hà nội center point . Vì gia đình tôi có việc cần lo nên muốn bán gấp.
- Căn hộ rộng: 63,39 m2 gồm 2PN, 2WC, thiết kế hợp lý cho tất cả các phòng đều có ánh sáng. Nội thất đầy đủ, 100% nhập khẩu chỉ cần về ở luôn.
- Cửa Đông Nam ban công Tây Bắc, không gian thoáng mát view trực tiếp nhìn ra Lê Văn Lương!
- Tiện ích: Không gian sống văn minh, dân trí cao, dịch vụ giải trí, ăn uống, mua sắm, phòng gym, bể bơi 4 mùa, spa, café, nhà trẻ trong khu chung cư,...
- Vị trí đắc địa, trung tâm sầm uất quận Cầu Giấy - Thanh Xuân, giao thông thuận tiện, gần trường học, bệnh viện, và nhiều cơ quan hành chính,...
- Cam kết: Thủ tục và bao phí gia đình tôi sẽ lo hết.
VAT+ 2% bảo trì, nội thất cao cấp nhập khẩu.
- Giá bán: 31tr/m2 (có thương lượng).

5. Tôi có căn chung cư cao cấp Hacinco Coplex tại ngã tư Lê Văn Lương - Hoàng Đạo Thúy muốn bán lại cho ai có nhu cầu.
Diện tích 80.25m2 gồm: 3PN, 2WC, 2 lô gia (căn góc). Hướng cửa Đông Nam, ban công Tây Bắc.
Giá bán 30 triệu/m2 đã đóng tiền 30% (có thương lượng).

----------

